# The Complete Vaars Of Bhai Gurdass Ji - Bhai Vir Singh



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 25, 2012)

THE COMPLETE VAARS OF BHAI GURDASS JI COMPILED BY BHAI VIR SINGH JI...

AVAILABLE FOR DOWNLOAD HERE....

http://www.mediafire.com/?j3yhwbezg944d2h

PLEASE DO DOWNLAOD AND SAVE THIS VALUABLE RESOURCE ON YOUR HDD....because it may not be hosted for long....

The Vaars help us understand Gurbani Viakaran- Grammar of Gurbani used in SGGS too...


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 25, 2012)

From these Vaars of Bhai Gurdas Ji one can clearly understand not only the sense of 
Gurbanee Viyakaran but also the intrisic meanings of important Basic Concepts of
Gurbanee too----The most important being the reference meaning of the Numerical Number One of the very  first SYMBOL in SGGS 

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Donald522 (Nov 26, 2012)

Some gurus ate very basic simple lentils whilst others didn't


----------



## A_seeker (Aug 8, 2019)

Any verse from Bhai Gurdas which explains about Naam and Hukum.


----------



## Logical Sikh (Aug 10, 2019)

there's an app called iGurbani
just type the Gurmukhi word there it'll display all verses That contains that word,
for e.g. type "NAAM" in Gurmukhhi and it'll display alll verses which contains  the word "NAAM"


----------

